# NYU Summer Scoring workshop



## Copproham (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi all, I joined last year but haven't really posted much, hope this is the right forum for this post. 

I'm a freelance composer from Melbourne, Australia, and I've been accepted into the NYU Steinhardt Summer Scoring intensive workshop this May. Is anyone else here attending this year, or has attended in the past? It'd be great to hear from some people, maybe get any advice on what to expect or meet anyone on here who will be going along as well. Say hi!

Cheers,

Pete.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi Pete, 

I haven't done the scoring workshop but I did graduate from NYU for film. My advice probably goes without saying, but try to make the most of what New York has to offer while you're there. In my experience NYU kind of lacks a culture of its own but makes up for it by being in the middle of such a vibrant city. Hope you have a great experience!

Jeremy


----------



## Copproham (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks very much Jeremy! I've been to NYC a couple of times in the past and barely scratched the surface of what it has to offer so I'm very much looking forward to immersing myself for a longer period!


----------

